

Ask HN: Has anyone developed a submission widget for HN? - dshah

I'm looking for a simple widget (much like digg, reddit and every other social news site has) to be able to put on my blog.  Basically, it would show the current upvote count (if URL already submitted).<p>Anyone know if something like this exists yet?<p>If not, anyone care to build one (for a fee)?
======
stretchwithme
maybe you can base one on the javascript used by this

    
    
      http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html

